# Saturday 08-04-07 @ San Luis Pass



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Saturday 08-04-07


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You should have been in the tournament!!!


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Shoulda, woulda, coulda. The story of my life. Do you have any t-shirts left?


----------



## pw-wpm (Apr 24, 2007)

*What*

Where did you catch that fish?


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

About 6 miles out of San Luis Pass. I think it was referred to as "The Dead Zone"


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

thats awsome!!! wish i could get one of those from my kayak


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

b0whunter said:


> Shoulda, woulda, coulda. The story of my life. Do you have any t-shirts left?


Yes but not many. I've already re-ordered shirts for the next tournament. You'll have to wait awhile or show up and compete in Port O'Connor to get one. Sorry. Check back with me in the end of September. I may be re-odering some then.


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

Congrats!! That's awesome.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great fish & pics. I must have been pretty close. I recognize the sweat.
TC


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow u guys are livin my dream--great pics they make all the differance


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

What a catch for a Texas angler! I was in Boca in early June chasing them on the beach and saw close to 200-300 but no hook ups. I can only imagine the chances of hooking one in Texas....maybe one day...Were you guys "targeting" tarpon? Did you see them rolling? Or just working large bait concentrations?


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tarpon*

TC, I guess you know what's up. I wasn't sweating from fighting the fish. That heat index must have been about 107 that day.


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tarpon*

Hey Eddie, we were just drifting in the bait. I'll bet we saw at least twenty roll that day. My best day ever. If our bait wasn't "old" I'll bet we would have caught several Tarpon but we caught about 10 blacktips, 4 kings and a huge bull shark. The jacks were busting all around us but we couldn't get one of them to hit. Someone told me to barehook em!


----------

